# New hammy :D



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

So today I semi rescued a hamster. The person had felt sorry for him as he was in the pets at home adoption bit without a wheel so bought him, a cage etc and then advertised him free to a good home. Mum came and told me about him and guilt tripped me into getting him as he could have ended up as snake food. So I got him!

He's a little roborovski and is very cute if a little skittish at the moment. I've not had a roborovski before only syrians, are they much different to look after? Is his cage suitable? I think I'd like to upgrade it anyway but would be nice to know if it is any good at all! Also is he definitely a he? I find dwarfs much harder to tell than syrians


----------



## NyxHamsters (Oct 29, 2014)

He is lovely  Definitely looks like a he - males have a yellow mark on their bellies which is a scent gland, unlike Syrians where it's on their hips.

The cage is definitely going to need an upgrade though - they are very active so need cages like Syrians, but because their small a tank/bin styled cage is best, so there are no reachable bars to escape. Something like a Zoozone or Ferplast Duna Multy 

They are also faster than Syrians, so it may be harder to handle him.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help 

I shall look for a new cage for him. Now I just need to decide on a name!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah cute! 

We used to have dwarf hammies and they were major escape artists, a good sized tank with a topper might be an option with plenty of substrate as ours liked burrowing, lots of tubes and tbings "to do" help keep them busy. 

Good luck he is lovely x


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

beautiful. great job on the rescue


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hes lovely, and yes he is a he  males have a noticable gap between anus and penis, females have a much smaller gap, also only male robos have a scent gland (the yellow patch in the middle of his belly) unlike syrians where both genders have scet glands on their hips
he also does need a cage upgrade


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Just wanted to give an update, I named him Jim and upgraded his cage to a spare tank I dug out of the garage and he enjoyed it for a while but sadly he passed away a couple of days ago and I have no idea why, he seemed fit and healthy the night before :'(


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that . How long had you had him?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im sorry at least e got to enjoy the good life for a short while 
scamper free jim


----------

